# Glad she's not mine!



## Ariel301 (Apr 16, 2011)

I picked up a Nubian doe for a friend of mine in another town, got paid to go get her and babysit her a few days while he finishes up a pen for her...I am so glad she's not mine. She's been screaming her obnoxious idiot head off for two days. If there's one thing I can't stand, it's a screaming goat. She's leaving tomorrow and I am counting down the hours.

This is why I keep LaManchas lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 16, 2011)

In her defense, she was uprooted and taken to a new place. I'm guessing she is alone in a stall too so she is lonely. But everyone definitely has their favorite breed of goat.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 16, 2011)

She is yelling because she is in a strange new place. She is saying what is happening. Be patient till tomorrow and ask your friend to be. She will scream more when she gets moved again.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know she's yelling because she's stressed. But...I knew this doe before her new owner purchased her, and she's not exactly  quiet when she's at home either. She's also kicky, extra-stubborn and has absolutely no manners. And this will be the new owner's first goat. :/ 

She's in with my does right now because I know she's not carrying anything, and she's beating on them, poor girls. 

Maybe I'm biased, but I've never met a Nubian that wasn't a loudmouth!


----------



## whetzelmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm biased, but I've never met a Nubian that wasn't a loudmouth!


ME EITHER. lol After a while, it doesn't matter if you know WHY they are doing it!! You just wish they would STOP!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to say, I  the goat in your avatar pic!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 23, 2011)

I owned a nubian for approximately 5 months before I realized I had no desire to own a nubian.   For me there's a whole lot to love about them and just one thing I didn't.  That one thing was more than I could live with though!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

I never got why folks said Nubians were so screamy.  
Most of mine all descended from Dolly, my first reg. Nub, and they are polite, if not exactly silent, ladies...They holler a little when they freshen but nothing worse than the boers or toggs do.

Then, I bought Dixie.  OMG, I was ready to kill that darn goat w/in 2 hours.  

Suddenly...I GOT IT.

Dixie is no longer here...and I have to admit I will think twice before introducing another Nub.  She about drove me nuts...


----------



## PattySh (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it depends on the goat. I have a nubian and a mininubian and they are quiet and polite. Most of my goats are nubianX's and the herd as a whole are quiet. My two that are the noisiest are an oberhasli/alpine(she is the only goat with horns and throws her weight around) and a tiny alpine. In my friends herd you can't walk in the door of her barn without her lamancha bellering   MMMMMAAAAAA loudly. She calls her my goat and insists I take her home regularly lol.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

My loudest and most obnoxious doe is actually my grade Boer, who bleats constantly if anyone is outside... :/
Sure Cinnamon (the 75% Nubian, 25% Boer) is loud, but she doesn't carry on and on and on and on like Tansy does. I've had Tansy described as "WhineAss" before.

Cinnamon will tell you she's glad you're coming outside but pretty much shuts up once you're in her line of sight. Tansy... "Bah! Bah Bah Bah BAh BAH BAHBAHA AH BAHAAHABAHH!!!!" OMG. 


Guess it depends on the goat.


----------



## julieq (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Nubians were all loud, although we loved them otherwise and we don't have neighbors nearby who'd complain.  Unfortunately one of our ND bucks right now is more loud and obnoxious than any of our Nubians were.  We're just waiting for a replacement buckling to hit the ground and he can go to a new home, hopefully with an owner who's hard of hearing...


----------



## secuono (Apr 25, 2011)

At work we have goats, all different kinds and mixes in different pens. None of them ever say anything, except for one little doe who likes to call out once or twice to see if you came to give her treats.


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a friend who keeps a mini donkey with her nubians..... As soon as the goats go on alert not only is it BAH.... Its the loud obnoxious braying too!  Then her peacock goes off.  Her place is honestly a zoo.  Feeding time is absolutely deafening!  Between Watusi cattle, peacocks, goats, a donkey and two hybrid wolves its insane!  I'm always thankful my little gals are quiet....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two nubians - one is usually pretty silent, unless she's hollering for her baby, in which case I figure it's allowed.  She sounds like a cow when she yells.

The other one is a screamer.  An obnoxious screamer.  It reached a point where I couldn't stand her.  She now wears a bark collar.  Works well and we love her again.  I'm waiting though, on a replacement collar - ours when sour in less than a month -thankfully I saved my receipts.  I should hopefully get a replacement within a week - I think she's learning the collar is just for show right now - she's gotten noisy again in the last couple days.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 26, 2011)

Malina and Kuzco are pretty silent but I love when they do maaaaa, and I always wanted one like on youtube that kept saying WHAAAAAAAAAAAT , WHAAAAAAAAAAT. Maybe one day.....i love all the farm sounds though just not sure I could deal with screaming. I think I would worry something was wrong if it screamed all the time.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 26, 2011)

My nephew  Matt is 16 and his family was visiting and took a "barn tour" here recently. I have a bunch of baby goats right now. You should have seen his face when walking up to them and and one little buck hollers out "MMMMMMAAAAAATTTTTTTT!!!!!" several times. WAY FUNNY!!!!


----------



## nimaj (May 1, 2011)

good post. i like it)


----------



## haviris (May 8, 2011)

I've had quiet and loud nubians, ironically my loudest goat of all was my one and only lamancha. I've also had loud nigerians and boers.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 8, 2011)

My Nubi doe last year was loud if she was alone. Or at milking time. But my Alpine/Nubi was just about as loud. My quietest goat right now is one of my pure Nubis. She has the sweetest voice and I call her name and "maaaaaa" to her TRYING to get her to answer, but she only maaaaaas occasionally, and very softly.


----------



## mossyStone (May 8, 2011)

My new Buck puts my does to shame he never shuts up!!! Even with his mouth full of hay! I have 2 FF to kid from him in July i sure hope the babies aren't like dad....or they wont stay long


----------

